# Help: 5 Gallon Tank Cycle



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

Started a new 5 gallon tank to take some of the burden off my 15 gallon tank that is over populated. I've been cycling it for 4 days now, just wondering what you guys think how long before I put any fish in there. All I'm planning to put in there is a betta and a couple of mollies, they seem to get along just fine in the bigger tank. What is a good time frame for cycling a tank this size? My filter is designed to filter between 5-15 gallons.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The cycling will not start until you put fish in it. Running it without fish will not work. Once you get fish in it and the cycle starts...3-4 wks maybe.


----------



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

So in a tank that small, do I start with 1 or 2 fish. And does it matter what kind of fish?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I should have said earlier.....the cycle can't start without a source of ammonia and if done with fish this will come through their waste.

The hardier the better, not knowing what other fish you have. I'd go with 2 maybe 3 fish for a 5gal. Try putting 4-5 bunches of elodea or anacharis in there and it may be easier.


----------



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you, i appreciate the advice.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If you can put some of the filter media and substrate from your other tank that will help.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Word.


----------

